# 03a4forgery



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Slowly making progress, got a stock and handguard, stock is a smith and corona as well has a light fja cartoche. Removed front sight made the a4 cut to the stock so the bolt will clear, have original trigger and stock metal on the way.....Not an ar but thought I'd show off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...Is that rubber band on the floor used to hold it together?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

the rubber band is to hold the handguard to the stock, so I don't loose it, the timiney trigger is actually about 1/4 to big to fit in stock, so it can't be put together, not that the original triggers are great but the timiney has a real light pull........ plus not legal for cmp matches.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

make sure you post some pics when your done...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1, It'll be a nice rifle when you get it done.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I very much like this project. PLEASE keep us updated.


----------

